
Google researchers are teaching a robot how to walk via reinforcement learning - finphil
https://nuadox.com/post/612542849124270080/google-robot-walk
======
AceyMan
That's how we learn, right?

I am learning to be ambidextrous: I can _feel_ my brain "doing shit" while I'm
working hard on the left side.

It's pretty cool.

